# What type of salary should i be looking for ?



## a.x.antoniou@hotmail.com (Oct 25, 2017)

Based on my attached resume, what type of salary should i be asking for in the state of NJ for the position of a certified medical biller/coder ? i do not want to aim too high or too low so all advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you !


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm in the greater Boston area.  Based on your resume, you could expect to start somewhere around the $17-18 per hour range.  Good luck!


----------



## angbart80 (Dec 4, 2017)

*salary....*

Are you guys adding in benefits? Like 401K or profit sharing or anything else?  I get a 401K plan and profit sharing at my company, but I don't make nearly as much as you guys do....  Mine would be $32,600 before taxes, 401k or anything else was taken out....  I've been working since Jan. 2016, and I started at $12.00 and I'm currently at $15.67....  I'm just thinking that that's way less that I see other's say.  I'm doing radiology coding, as well as ER auditing and claims tracking.


----------



## simam (Dec 4, 2017)

Pam Brooks said:


> I'm in the greater Boston area.  Based on your resume, you could expect to start somewhere around the $17-18 per hour range.  Good luck!



Mam,
what should be salary for clinical editing analyst?


----------

